# etc-update

## xelar

I dag bytta jeg fra XF86 til Xorg og da er det en hau med filer jeg må updater vie etc-update finnes det noe kjapp mått å gjøre dette på ?

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 220 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

Som dere ser så er det mange  :Sad:  lurte bare på om det er noe lett metode å gjøre dette på ?

----------

## Tuxi

Har du proevet dispatch-conf? Jeg foretraekker den i stedet for etc-update, da den bl.a. kan saettes til automatisk at opdatere nogle filer f.eks. dem man ikke selv har aendret eller hvor kun kommentarer er aendret, saa det kan maaske hjaelpe dig. Jeg kan ikke lige huske hvilken pakke den er en del af (maaske gentoolkit?), men  opsaetningen er i /etc/dispatch-conf.conf.

----------

## xelar

takker  :Smile:  må prøve det ut  :Smile: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *xelar wrote:*   

> Som dere ser så er det mange  lurte bare på om det er noe lett metode å gjøre dette på ?

 

"etc-update" och välj sen "-5" om du vill få alla filer utbytta.

HA EN BACKUP AV /etc I BEREDSKAP, om du skulle råka radera xorg.conf, fstab eller några andra viktiga filer som du själv konfigurerat.

----------

## xelar

hehe jeg tokk alle manuelt  :Smile:  tokk si tid men alt funker nå må bare husker på -5 neste gang  :Smile:  takker  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

Jag provade dispatch-conf i förrgår och pajjade allt. Lyckades fixa det mesta, men kunde inte för allt i världen få datorn att hitta nätverkskortet Satt och mekade i sex timmar och gav sedan upp. Har installerat om allt nu så det fungerar, men jag kommer att vara väldigt försiktig med etc-update och dispatch-conf i framtiden.

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Satt och mekade i sex timmar och gav sedan upp. Har installerat om allt nu så det fungerar, men jag kommer att vara väldigt försiktig med etc-update och dispatch-conf i framtiden.

 

Linux är ett bra tidsfördriv.  :Smile:  Varje programuppgradering ett vågspel.

Nu senast var det hotplug som hade blivit av med ladda-moduler-funktionen vilket gjorde att jag undrade varför inte mitt radio/TV-kort funkade så som det gjorde dagen innan. Efter litet letande så hittade jag info om detta i /etc/init.d/hotplug.

Dessförinnan var det Ghostscripts senaste stable version som var buggig så inte min skrivare funkade. Fy fan vad jag har jobbat med det problemet innan jag på Gentoo-forum hittade info om buggen. Då gick jag tillbaka till gamla Ghostscript och skrivaren började funka igen, men då kunde jag inte se pdf-filer med GSview.

Igår installerad jag om Ghostscript-AFPL,Ghostscript och GSview och idag är min dator i toppskick igen, åtminstone tills nästa uppgradering som lär bli om någon timme. Men innan dess ska jag ta en backup med Partimage. Sen backar jag upp /etc rakt av också så jag lätt kan gå in och läsa och kopiera enskilda filer.

Trots min kritik så älskar jag Linux, man känner sig ju så duktig när man väl lyckats lösa alla problem som dyker upp och man lär sig nytt hela tiden.

----------

## MdaG

Jag har bara använt Gentoo i ca fyra dagar nu. Är det vanligt med såna där "allvarliga" buggar? Jag tror att den där hotplug grejen var orsaken till mitt problem också. Den autoloadade inte modulen för mitt nätverkskort, men jag kunde inte lösa det med de vanliga metoderna (modprobe, set-setup, ifconfig, lsmod, lspci, netmount etc.). Jag trodde portage bara installerade "säkra/testade" paket? Jag har inte flaggat ~x86 och planerar inte att göra det. Hellre "safe than sorry"  :Smile: 

----------

## hinken

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Jag har bara använt Gentoo i ca fyra dagar nu. Är det vanligt med såna där "allvarliga" buggar? 

 

Välkommen till Gentoo!

Det där med Hotplug är ingen bug. Hotplug programmet slutade stödja autoladdning av moduler till föremån av programmet Coldplug.

x86 innebär INTE att alla program funkar 100% med varandra och att man får ett stabilt system(Debian är bättre på sånt). Det betyder bara att det enskilda programet kan installeras och köras. Väljer man Gentoo så får man nog räkna med att fixa o trixa lite själv(även med x86). Det är priset man får betala för att ha de senaste programmen och använda världens bästa pakethanterare! 

Du har ju tillgång till världens bästa källa för information, oss på forumet!  :Wink: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

Hur mycket strul man vill ha kan man ju bestämma själv. Jag började min Linuxbana med att köra SuSE med KDE ett år. Det var enkelt. Sen ville jag ha mer motstånd och gick över till Gentoo med KDE. Det var lite knepigare men mina kunskaper hade ju ökat under SuSe-tiden. Sen var jag ju tvungen att byta från KDE till FVWM för att få lite motstånd.  :Smile:  Vad ska jag göra sen??? Lära mig C eller C++ och skriva själv kanske...Magnux.  :Smile: 

Det är ju många på internationella forumet som kallar etc-update för evil. Men det beror ju bara på att man måste veta vad man gör och vara lite försiktig. Jag råkade själv i hastigheten kasta både fstab och xorg.conf för några veckor sedan men numera vet jag ju hur man fixar saker till skillnad mot när jag körde SuSE och inte fattade nått. Då var det bara att installera om hela skiten igen. Men med Gentoo skulle det bli lite väl tidskrävande att installera om allt varje gång man får problem.  :Wink: 

När det gäller buggar så är det väl inte så farlig som det kan låta i mitt förra inlägg.  Oftast är det funktioner i programmen som ändras som i Hotplug-fallet. För att inte nämna senaste stabel-versionen av Xorg där det inte duger att skriva 'Driver "Keyboard"' längre i xorg.conf utan det måste vara "keyboard" eller "kbd". Ändrar man inte det så blir det svart.

Är man lat som jag och inte vill läsa all information som finns om de nya programversionerna så får man ju räkna med problem då och då. Rena buggar är däremot ovanligt i stable versionerna.

Bästa boken jag vet är Linux Administration Handbook av Nemith, Snyder och Hein. Den går verkligen på djupet i hur systemet funkar och är ett bra komplement till mer Gentoo specifika grejor man kan läsa om på Gentoo Documentation Resources

----------

## MdaG

Jag fick för mig att jag skulle prova på Linux för två månader sedan. Började med Mandrake och KDE, bytte från KDE till Enlightenment (var snyggare  :Wink:  ) Åsså för ca en vecka sedan bytte jag till Gentoo och Fluxbox.

Har fått installera om ca fem gånger sammanlagt  :Smile:  De första två gick inte alls (för lat för att läsa guiden), den tredje kommer jag inte ihåg varför jag fick köra om det och senast var det på grund av att jag litade för mycket på dispatch-conf. I framtiden ska jag uppdatera för hands. Jag vet bara inte hur det ska gå till. Jag har bara koll på de vanligaste åtta konfigfilerna, de övriga (hundratals?) har jag aldrig tittat på så jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska förvänta mig att se eller känna igen som sådant som inte ska vara där.

----------

## hinken

En tumregel är att man inte behöver bry sig om de config-filer man inte har ändrat på så jag kan tänka mig att det finns ca: 10 st filer som ligger i farozonen med etc-update i mitt system. 

Som sagt man blir ju lite noggrannare efter att ha skrivit över fstab en gång.... =D

----------

## xelar

hehe  :Smile:  Jeg tror jeg klarte meg forbi det ja  :Smile:  Hehe gentoo er vell den første linux distroen som tester  :Smile:  har brukt mandrake litt da  :Smile:  Må nesten bare si det at gentoo har sykt bra info/hjelp på sine nettsteder  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

Att jag skrev över fstab var inga problem, det gick fort att fixa. Det som var jobbigt var att jag inte kunde hitta nätverkskortet efteråt... Vet än idag inte vad som var problemet, antagligen hade det med hotplug att göra.

----------

## Highlands

ja, jag kan säga att jag har skrivt över ett X antal filer under min gentoo-tid med etc-update... En klassiker var ju att skriva över hela make.conf så att den ändrade alla Userflags... Och det tog ett tag innan jag såg det oxå  :Smile: 

Men som sagt, man lär sig av misstagen (förhoppningsvis)

----------

## MdaG

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Hur mycket strul man vill ha kan man ju bestämma själv. Jag började min Linuxbana med att köra SuSE med KDE ett år. Det var enkelt. Sen ville jag ha mer motstånd och gick över till Gentoo med KDE. Det var lite knepigare men mina kunskaper hade ju ökat under SuSe-tiden. Sen var jag ju tvungen att byta från KDE till FVWM för att få lite motstånd.  Vad ska jag göra sen??? Lära mig C eller C++ och skriva själv kanske...Magnux. ...

 

Mina kunskaper inom Java, C och i viss mån asm har varit mycket hjälpsamma för förståelsen till varför jag ska göra/ändra som jag har gjort, även om det inte har varit i närheten av tillräckligt. Jag har rätt dålig koll på Operativsystem och arkitektur. Att vara hajj på sånt skulle underlätta mycket.

----------

## MdaG

Testade just att uppdata mina konfig-filer igen... funkar fint  :Smile:  *klappar mig själv på huvudet* Jag är sååå duuuuuuuuktig   :Cool: 

----------

## Highlands

*tycker att mdaG är duktig*

----------

## hinken

Grattis MdaG!

Vänta bara tills det är dags att uppdatera baselayout......Det är då männen skilljs från mössen  :Wink: 

----------

## Highlands

baselayout är ju domedagen!!  :Sad: 

----------

## mrmodin

nee, den är inte så farlig, ta en fil i taget bara, -5 är dock inte att rekommendera för baselayout.

----------

## Highlands

nä. -5  är inte alls att rekommendera...

Tycker det är dock jobbigt att sitta och uppdatera alla filer

----------

## MdaG

Vad innebär det att uppdatera baslayout?

----------

## 30726

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> Vad innebär det att uppdatera baslayout?

 

Alla Gentoo relaterade filer i /etc samt strukturen på filsystemet (om man t.ex. tar bort /mnt/cdrom kommer en uppdatering av baselayout att skapa den igen).

----------

## Highlands

vilket blir ungefär runt 20 filer att uppdatera....

Personligen är den tungsta /etc/group när man har många users

----------

